# Apparently.



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

There arn't too many people who drive on horsefourm :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Oh well nice try


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh don't take it away. It may pick up soon with new members.

I love driving. I wish I had something to drive. Supposedly a new horse we have is broke to drive, but it is too wet to find out. We have a hackney road pony, and all the babies are too young as of yet. They will though. All in due time. When it dries out outside then I'll hopefully get back to driving.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: no plans to remove it. I just got a catalog from National Bridle. They carry lots of driving equipment and it got my interest back up. I would love to have a little cart or a nice surry. They have a regular auction down in Oklahoma that always has the most beautiful wagons and carriages...One of these days


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been driving for a good 6 years. Heh.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm going to start ground drving abby this spring when i get my harness


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*driveing*

Hey ya all i drive all my horses from QT TO MUSTANGS and TWH as well as ASB. I truely enjoy driveing eather single or teams. im very sorry to say that my best buggy horse an AMERICAN SADDLEBRED that was an Amish buggy horse but couldnt keep up the hard pounding on the blacktop roads the amish require . is on total vet care at this time and complete stall restfact is ive been in the barn at his side for the last 72 hours due to colic and a mineral defiencey that i didnt realize he was not getting with his feed. they call it THUMPER and he has been on IVs for 72 hours and looks like he will be for a day or 3 longer. it is very sad for me as he is the most ausome buggy horse ive ever had and i just purchased a small wagon and new harness for him so i could show him and use him in parades but he is out of commision for a few months at least. so now its back to mustang power. for me if i want a buggy ride But anyway driveing is a great way to enjoy your horse and have friends and family enjoy them with you all in the same buggy instead of different horses when ridein and it gets people attention also enjoy training them and enjoy driveing them it is a different world from the saddle horse and when a horse can do both your more blessed DAVE


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry about your horse Dave  I hope he makes a full recovery, sounds like he is a great horse.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh no! Dave that is awful! I am sending good vibes and well wishes for you and your horse. . .


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*my horse*

Hey ladies thank you for the good wishes on Red H e is a great old fellow and im really proud of him and his ablitys and feel very sorry for him since he worked for years hauling Amish people in there heavey buggys day in and day out. T hen when he got a bit to old and tired they just dumped him at a sale and never looked back. when my black smith came to trim and shoe him heshowed me the bruseing up deep in all 4 feet where he had been driven so long and so hard that he was so baddly bruised and yet he never refused to try to pull there buggy full of people and they still just walked away from him like a piece of old scrap ill upload a few pictures of him he is a beauty thanks again Dave


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Aweh


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*driveing horse*

Well im stopped as far as a regular buggy horse I lost the battle with colic on my SADDLEBRED gelding Dam he was a good horse and really was the first horse ive owned that really did think about what he was doing and what was going on around him at the time.The colic was bad but it got reflux in to his lings and burned them bad but he passed while he layed his head in my lab and nickered to me then he was got sure is a empty spot in my barn and heart tonight


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh NO! Dave I am so sorry! 

We lost one to colic last year as well so I'm feeling your pain. I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*thank you*

Thank you ladydreamer , it is hard to loose a good horse under any circumstanceas colic is truely bad and i have racked my brain on why this happened . since im retired on disablity i spend an awfull lot of time with my horses since they all are rescues from truely bad places , so i spend so much time watching and rubbing and just plain showing them that someone on earth does care for them, that i missed something that should have told me that he was starting to hurt but i sure didnt see it comeing and all my horse are totally retrained so that anyone big or small can work and handle these horses , yet i missed something. my vet christine from the notchey creek hospital says i did not miss that it will happen at sometime to the best kept horses. i have spent every day and night with RED in the stall since sunday afternoon when this set in. and when he took his last breath tonight he was laying with his head in my lap . i posted on the memorial sit here about this great horse . he was special and will really be missed by myself and my wife and our kids thank you so much and god bless you with many years with your special horse


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*saddlebreds*

Ladydreamer this was my first saddlebred and he was so great i dont know why more people dont ride them as well as drive them . i have mustangs i drive as well as ride and walking horse and qt horse but the saddlebreds are so great the only horse ive ever ridden or drove thet really thought things out before acting crazy i will own another one but now it has to be so much like broadway red it will be hard to find one but it is out there some place i just bought a scaled down oxford wagon to pull with red now it will sit the mustangs can do the job but it just wouldnt feel right with out a saddlebred hooked to it


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I trust you will be a great ambassador for the breed, Dave. 

I know it is early, but who knows, you may find something at the sale(you said you were coming up to Tattersalls). Not a replacement, of course, but your next. 

If not there, you might want to look at SBR. There are a few who have spent so long in front of Amish buggies, that they really don't know much else. 

Rudy is one of those. I am almost certain I know this horse's identity, but need to work up an expendable fund for a DNA kit to donate. I LOVE this horse. I think his sire is my old gelding. He is about the age of one of my gelding's foals and his markings match the records. 
http://saddlebredrescue.blogspot.com/2008/01/rudy-does-and-old-job-with-new-spin.html

I hope you are doing alright after your loss Dave. At least he got a chance to be a part of a real family before he passed.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd love to start driving. If I could only get my hands on a cart and teach Sunny how to drive.
Hmph, at least my friend is going to start driving her ponies. I'll get her to teach me.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If any of you have the cannel RFD TV I would seriously suggest watching the "Training Mules and Donkeys" show about training them to drive. That method does carry over to horses.

As someone said in the opening of the show, "Riding and Driving are two totally different things. Compare Riding to driving a car, and Driving to flying an air plane". You need instruction to remain safe. 

There is so much more that you have to be aware of with driving. One thing to consider is your horse is handicapped by the blinkers. If the cart flips, or you don't hook your horse correctly, or many other things, you are asking for disaster. 

At the World Championships last year, the cart slipped foreward when they were going into the ring, and the horse freaked out. The driver came out of the buggy, and the horse ran off out of control. He eventually hit head first into the end gate and broke his neck and his shoulder and had to be put to sleep in the ring. This horse was READY else he wouldn't have been at that show. Due to an unexpected occurrance, he died. 

Last Friday, a very well known professional carriage driver died in a carriage accident, and one other person suffered serious injuries. This lady was very well known, and knew what she was doing. It just proves that even though you have done and seen it all, terrible things can happen. It was such a tragic loss. 

Do be careful with driving. There is so much more that can go wrong. 

Something that happened to me a couple of years ago at the World Championships. I was working a hackney pony in the ring the night before our class. As I went around the turn, I saw a Road Horse Coming down the ramp into the ring. Without thinking I went to turn, and simply said "Whoa." My pony, being voice trained, slid to a stop, and I ended up in the basket. It was incredibly funny. My parents, my sisters, the pony's trainer, and the guy driving the road horse were all laughing at me. I was laughing too, because I had no idea what had just happened. 

Don't wear slick pants with a voice trained pony.


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

[quote="Vidaloco I just got a catalog from National Bridle. They carry lots of driving equipment and it got my interest back up. 
[/quote]

National Bridle is based in my town! It is a neat store that carries a little bit of all riding catagories!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would love to teach my one boy to drive. I drove some minis before and it was a blast, would be fun to teach one of my boys to drive, could be fun.


----------

